# Accidental Breeding (Chiquitita)



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

!Oh man!
Chi Chi is on her first heat . I had blue and Chi in the same crate with a divider. I went out to Walmart and came back home to find them locked in. Blue pulled the divider and accidentally got to her. I don't know what to do. Chi Chi is a pure breed and blue a APBT/Am Bull dog. Well, worse case senario I can sell the pups as Bullies. I was thinking 1,000.00 each they will be very nice dogs, a speciall deal. 

PM for more info


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

.....:......::...........


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Take her to the vet and have them aborted. She is too young.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with Sharon. And get another crate!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Umm..I agree...I don't know much but I know I would breed on the first heat.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Take her to the vet and have them aborted. She is too young.


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I can sell the pups and make some decent money.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SEO said:


> I can sell the pups and make some decent money.


you are joking right? lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Why would you have a female in heat near a male? Especially if you were not planning to bred. A divider will not stop a male from getting the female, esp. not a crate divider.
Male dogs have been known to tear things up and even hurt themselves to get to a female.
Sorry, you did nothing but tease the male when you put them together like that.
He turned around and told you the joke was on you now cause he got her anyways.
You should have these pups aborted like others have said. She is way to young if it is her first heat.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay I'm understanding this right you have been here since July 2009 and you have not learned anything about breeding????? I don't want to go off the deep end on this topic but actually it sounds like from your first post that you want it to happen. Who puts a dog in season in a crate with a little divider with an intact male and then leaves????? Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

SEO said:


> I can sell the pups and make some decent money.


Are you sure this was not planned?

Did you stick the dogs together hoping he would get her?
I am just asking!

Sorry guys something sounds fishy here!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL, ok ok. I can't do it any more. I kinda feel bad. It is a bad joke. I just wanted to know how does it feel to be a irresponsible peedelling duch bag. Something thatstupid would NEVER happen to me. Chi Chi IS in hea but Big Blue is on his chain spot durring the day and Chi sleeps in my room at night.
Sorry, lolt


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW...Let me just point something out right quick...I understand you may take care of the pups and this and that if she has them and whatever.. But in the people of this website's standards that would make you be considered a BYB...IMO...Not doing the right thing and just selling the puppies to make some money. Ooops she got pregnant.. Now I can make some money kewl kewl....JUST POINTING OUT THAT ISSUE. I personally would want ppl to think less of me if I did that. I ain't pickin a fight just pointing out what I see fixin' to happen.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SEO said:


> LOL, ok ok. I can't do it any more. I kinda feel bad. It is a bad joke. I just wanted to know how does it feel to be a irresponsible peedelling duch bag. Something thatstupid would NEVER happen to me. Chi Chi IS in hea but Big Blue is on his chain spot durring the day and Chi sleeps in my room at night.
> Sorry, lolt


I knew you were joking lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Okay I'm understanding this right you have been here since July 2009 and you have not learned anything about breeding????? I don't want to go off the deep end on this topic but actually it sounds like from your first post that you want it to happen. Who puts a dog in season in a crate with a little divider with an intact male and then leaves????? Grrrrrrrrr


I agree......Sounds to me like they were put together for a reason. Get her pregnated and blame it on the crate!

Sorry COMMON SENSE tells you not to put dogs in heat with males or near males.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

SEO said:


> LOL, ok ok. I can't do it any more. I kinda feel bad. It is a bad joke. I just wanted to know how does it feel to be a irresponsible peedelling duch bag. Something thatstupid would NEVER happen to me. Chi Chi IS in hea but Big Blue is on his chain spot durring the day and Chi sleeps in my room at night.
> Sorry, lolt


Shame on you..:stick::stick::stick:..I was really fixing to get mad!
I was sitting here looking at your gold vip and saying surely this person has more sense.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I think My Mikado was the only one to think and say , hol up, this is SAO, this can't be true. There would be others to notice but its to early , they haven't logged in yet. 

Sorry, but it was funny


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

SEO said:


> LOL, ok ok. I can't do it any more. I kinda feel bad. It is a bad joke. I just wanted to know how does it feel to be a irresponsible peedelling duch bag. Something thatstupid would NEVER happen to me. Chi Chi IS in hea but Big Blue is on his chain spot durring the day and Chi sleeps in my room at night.
> Sorry, lolt


It was a pretty stupid thing to joke about IMO..:flush::hammer:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey now if you would read his last post he said it was a JOKE. Cut him some slack. If we see pics of a litter soon then he was lying all the time but we have to take him at his word. Was the joke bad, absolutely. But untill we know otherwise let him off the hook. If it is a joke like he said I say don't be too harsh.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good to hear that it was a joke....a poor one but I'm glad I don't have to get too mad at you. .....Shame on you...lol.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've already whacked him!!!!LOL


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Nahh, I am exited. My Chiqui is growing. She has blossomed into a fine young woman. Who knows? She might get to ba an astronaut. LOL


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I see someone is in good spirits today!!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Good to meet you Metal Girl.

Sammy


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hmmm......


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Good to meet you too.....I just know now I gotta keep my eye on you...LOL!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

What? China, lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol... I woke up on the wrong side of the bed and the first thing I read was your post... im better now.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You should have saved that stunt for April Fools Day...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

SEO said:


> Nahh, I am exited. My Chiqui is growing. She has blossomed into a fine young woman. Who knows? She might get to ba an astronaut. LOL


I think you are a *SPACE CADET* for this little stunt LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I knew that was wrong somehow. I'm like SEO I know they've been here for awhile. They wouldn't do that. You had me confused for a second though.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

sounded like a joke when you said pure bred apbt/Am bull mix and the price.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I avoided this thread like the plague! I figured Sharon would chew your butt clean off. then youd have to walk around with no butt. you should post up some new pics of them


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Youre a d**k sammy! LOL Bad joke yeah but I laughed when I read it I didnt possibly think you were serious! But lemme find out


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

redog said:


> I avoided this thread like the plague! I figured Sharon would chew your butt clean off. then youd have to walk around with no butt. you should post up some new pics of them


LMAO! no booty!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oooh Lord! You had me going! lol I was like "Oh man!" when I read the topic, and then I was like "you DONKEY" when I read the original post... then I had a good laugh when I saw it was a joke. You're a mean ol man for doing that to my heart!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

So even tho I don't have a thousand bucks can i get one of these pups? :roll:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a hard time with the first post I did I wanted to rip him a new one but thought I better be nice and then let him to him. lol

Oz I think he has a special deal for you 2,000$$$ we all heard about the HUGE tax refund


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

SEO said:


> LOL, ok ok. I can't do it any more. I kinda feel bad. It is a bad joke. I just wanted to know how does it feel to be a irresponsible peedelling duch bag. Something thatstupid would NEVER happen to me. Chi Chi IS in hea but Big Blue is on his chain spot durring the day and Chi sleeps in my room at night.
> Sorry, lolt


HA!:rofl::rofl:
I knew it had to be a joke, you know better! It gave it away when you said you were going to sell them for 1,000 each! :clap:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I had a hard time with the first post I did I wanted to rip him a new one but thought I better be nice and then let him to him. lol
> 
> Oz I think he has a special deal for you 2,000$$$ we all heard about the HUGE tax refund


What? tax refund ? !Oh yeah! In that case I can breed Chi to my Shitzu . That woul be a Pitbull x Shitzu = a Bullshitz, ahahaha, lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy smokes
i was pretty annoyed for a second... but i knew the members would flip their lids on you... then it was a joke and i was just like... wow.

bhahaha
you suck!!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

SEO said:


> What? tax refund ? !Oh yeah! In that case I can breed Chi to my Shitzu . That woul be a Pitbull x Shitzu = a Bullshitz, ahahaha, lol.


I want one of those......LOL!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

SEO said:


> I think My Mikado was the only one to think and say , hol up, this is SAO, this can't be true. There would be others to notice but its to early , they haven't logged in yet.
> 
> Sorry, but it was funny


Oh you jerk! lol I knew you knew better! haha I read the post and was scratching my head... thinking. Number 1 why would he put two pits in the same crate with a crappy little divider in the first place... aside from the female being in heat... and then I knew you had to be joking when I read you were selling the pups for 1,000 each as bullies. :rofl:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Mate, you just earned yourself some rep from me. That was pretty good bait.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Not sure if this was already posted, but it is NOT good to breed a dog in their first heat. It can and WILL cause problems!

A bitch in their first heat, with puppies in their belly causes the dog to have Seizures! The reason being is that your dog is still maturing and their babies take away their calcium, which in turn causes the dog to go into seizures. Also the mother could very well pass the seizures onto to puppies. This is no picnic and very PRICEY! There is someone on this forum that deals with a dog with Seizures, not only is it hard for her, but she also has to help the dog in and out of their attacks. Weight well then become an issue and if the dog is under weight it could trigger the seizures, if the dog is over weight it can trigger seizures!

Dogs: Breeding at the first heat, calcium levels, siezures

Eclampsia in Dogs

*I can't say this with more sympathy for your dog! PLEASE do not let her go full term! Please take her to the vet and ABORT the puppies! *


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

omg! It was a joke! :clap:


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Get the puppies aborted
and spay the female.


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

oh lol
nice.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Adjecyca said:


> Get the puppies aborted
> and spay the female.





Adjecyca said:


> oh lol
> nice.


LOL!!! the same realizations as every person who opened this thread! LOL


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Akasha said:


> omg! It was a joke! :clap:


!got cha! lol


----------

